# Making Indoor Trees



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

http://ckgrs.com/index/TIPS_N_TRICKS.html
I had the good fortune to learn how to make trees for an indoor layout and have posted it on my web site. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)

nice job there, did you put anything on the cedar or just left natural?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I was old that the best thing to do was spray with Krylon Clear Coat. It also acts as a glue to keep it all together. Dennis.


----------

